# Phoenix (East Valley)Thursday Eberron Game



## dwraith84 (May 3, 2005)

Hey,

I am looking for players to join the Eberron campaign I am starting up.  I am looking for players of any experience level, age 18+, people who like to have fun and don't mind actually attempting to roleplay would also be nice .  The game is going to be held on Thursdays and will probably start around noon.  A place to play hasn't been decided yet, I am going to wait and see what would be best for all of the players( I currently have 2 ready to go and a slight maybe for a 3rd).  If anyone is interested please contact me at dpierce84@hotmail.com.


----------

